# Which Machine polisher?



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

Looking at spending up to a hundred quid for a machine polisher.

Anyone out there got any advice for which one to buy. I would rather have a cordless one than one you plug in. 
Also noticed that they range in size from 100mm to 250mm. Whats the idea of the different sizes. Really only want to use it just to wax the car and nothing too serious as the car is new....

thanks in advance to your replies


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Ziggy take a look at this - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=90711

I've researched these a bit and the Kestrel seems to get good reviews. I haven't bought one though, plan on getting someone else to detail the car as I don't have the time!

Oh and personally, I would steer clear of anything cordless. These things need a lot of power so don't think a cordless one would be much use in the long run...


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Get the das-6 pro, its a great bit of kit, done some paint correction on my aunts a class, gotta get rid of some swirls in the TT when it cools down a bit


----------



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks fir your replies. Checked out the DAS-6 and its just what I've been looking for. As mentioned in the previous post, the heads come in all sizes, but this you can buy the heads from the Meguires range which makes it a compatible bonus...

I think I'll get one....


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

If it just for polishing to waxing, then these should be around you budget. Enough there to get you going, and certainly brighten your paintwork..

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing ... d_721.html

and

http://i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Kestr ... her_1.html

I don't know of decent electric cordless polishers, but I doubt they would last 5mins to be honest..


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Ive got a DAS6 like Dave an cant knock it


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

If you are talking about a DA, then the Kestral is very good, i used one for a long time before moving over to a Rotary


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Rotaries are the way forward, especially on rock hard paint like the VAG group can or usually has..

Don't be fooled though, VAG paint can sometimes be relatively soft, not soft like most Japanese car paint though..

Full correction with a DA, well it is going to be very hard work, but you may not get the levels you want with a DA, but always worth a shot..


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

dooka said:


> Rotaries are the way forward, especially on rock hard paint like the VAG group can or usually has..
> 
> Don't be fooled though, VAG paint can sometimes be relatively soft, not soft like most Japanese car paint though..
> 
> Full correction with a DA, well it is going to be very hard work, but you may not get the levels you want with a DA, but always worth a shot..


Spot on, and not only VAG paint like that, now many other car manufacturers are doing the same....thus increasing the time it takes to detail a car.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

I have the DA6 and the Audi and i have so far spent a good few hours playing around, I find tkaing your time and working in small areas help I would also reccomend you buy more than one of each pad and I guess everyone has there favourites, I've been using the menzena pads but also picked up some 4" meguires soft pads and i much prefer the megs ones, its taken me 2 evenings to get the bonnet to a stage where i'm happy but there are still a few defects, mainly scratches that while i'm brave enough to persist with I have no idea how much paint there is to play with so i've had to decide to call it a day until I can get someone to measure the paint thinkness. Don't for one minute think its easy, the guys that do this for a living will know what you can and carn't get away with and have years of practice for someone doing it as a hobby it takes time, if you feel you can run over the car in 5 mins then thin abbout paying someone ..... but yes the DA6 is good, just get plenty of pads !!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

If you have hard paint, one of my machines is a Flex 3401 and is excellent pice of kit its a DA machine but also with a forced rotary action which gives it a big advantage over the traditional DA's ie PC,G220, Kestral etc etc -

They are used in the Mercedes Benz Factory.....

Well worth paying the extra if you're in the market for a DA 

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/flex-power-tools/positive-drive-orbital-polisher-xc-3401-vrg.aspx


----------

